

Ask HN: Is there any repo includes any “Hello World” projects you want? - cturhan

I&#x27;m seeking for a git repo which has successful &quot;hello world&quot; templates for anything. Examples: an OpenGL project displaying simple triangle, an OpenCV project reads a png file and applies a simple filter, an HTML5 project which has style.css and app.js which have 3-4 lines of code, a very simple node server, a java project having only main method and System.out.println() inside it.<p>If there is no project like this? or I&#x27;m planning to start. Each project might have it&#x27;s own repo and can be unified under a repo with submodules. This could be a useful resource if anyone wants to start a new project. Also, I want to know if anyone wants to join so we can build together.
======
EpicDavi
This ([https://github.com/leachim6/hello-
world](https://github.com/leachim6/hello-world)) repo has a lot of languages
and many are being added. However, these are mostly print lines and do not
contain examples for specific libraries such as OpenGL (As far as I know).

~~~
cturhan
Thanks. I've seen that. But what I'm looking for is a project specific
resource.

------
sauere
Not a git repo but Rosetta code does exactly this: common, simple tasks in
pretty much every programing languages you can think of.

See: [http://rosettacode.org/](http://rosettacode.org/)

~~~
touristtam
nice I never knew about that one. Thanks. :)

